# Potty Schedule



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Hi All,

What is your cockapoo’s toilet schedule? I realized that I didn’t have an exact one and Stela started to regress in potty training. She is 6 months now. Trying to establish one now but need suggestions. Please help! 
Thank you


----------



## emmelg (Mar 4, 2012)

I'm in the same boat as you, bailey was doing really well with his toileting until last week, he done a couple of wee's in one day in my living room and then one on my stair landing and then yesterday he decided to lay on my daughters peppa pig blanket(have a little dig, then pee'd on it) i couldn't believe it, but tbh i do sometimes forget to put him out when i'm really busy so it's my own fault x


----------



## Pollypiglet (Oct 22, 2011)

I did out when they wake up out when they have been fed out when you come in if they have been crated and in between time out every hour. Also you need eyes in the back of your head so basicaly pup should not be wandering around without supervision! I am just about to start on this again hard work but worth it!


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

My problem was that I kept the door to my back yard open and she would just go "self toilet" when she needed in between the times I took her out -(morning, walk #1; walk#2 and before bed); but then she started having accidents and now I am trying to employ a new strategy. I am very careful and watch her 100% of the time, but my husband is not so diligent about it and that's when the mistakes happen...


----------



## Stela12 (Mar 1, 2012)

Sue-

do you still do that schedule (every hour) ? I see your dog is almost 8 months now.


----------



## wellerfeller (Jul 12, 2011)

Just posting to bump thread to show you Sasha


----------

